# 2nd ICSI cycle trying for a sibling and BFN



## Cloclo15 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have just failed on my 2nd ICSI cycle - my 1st cycle luckily worked and we had our gorgeous DS, but I would love a sibling.

I don't understand why the first cycle worked and this one hasn't, but I wondered if anyone else has taken more than one attempt to have a second child even if they were successful first time?

I want to make sure that we are not hoping for the impossible - perhaps we have had all our luck already?


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I will be interrested to see replies to this.
I had a bfp with my first de cycle. However have had 2 fets with hcg less than 2 since so no implantation , and I am worried either I have developed immune issues, scarring post c-section, or severe problems from my endo that means I never will get a bfp.
I have another fet in june, and am getting an endometrial scratch done before it this time. I am also planning on adding in intralipids. Hopefully I will have a positive story after that.
good luck
x x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just to say that I had an early miscarriage then a BFN for the two IVF cycles after having my first daughter. Then I got pregnant naturally the month after, I am convinced because of all the immune drugs in my system.

I have seen lots of ladies on here have a BFN after successful IVF treatment and then go on to have a BFP.

Have you had your immunes checked as they can change after pregnancy?

Love Caddy x


----------

